# got a Walkinshaw Performance Hot Cruze Hatch package?



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone got the Walkinshaw performance package? Just wondering how it is. I know this is not new, but would love to hear a review on the package/ components.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have the Diesel myself but try the HSV website. Also here is a link to some interesting cars from both Holden and HSV.

Cruze HSV 2012 - Google Search


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow! 20k for the full upgrade.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Wow! 20k for the full upgrade.


If you build a car with full warranty and high performance you have to build it right and right costs money if you want reliability?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

And when (not if[1]) it blows up, you have to ship it back to Melbourne[2] to be repaired!

1 - Walkinshaw is, shall we say, a bit hard on engines. The height of stupidity is to purchase a second-hand Walkinshawed *anything*. Even dumber than buying a used turbo-whatever back when turbos were new!

2 - And that's Melbourne, *Victoria, AUSTRALIA,* not Melbourne in Florida!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Pontiac G8 GXP was really a HSV so you can gauge the car by how these perform and lasted?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Was the Pontiac a factory HSV, or did they take them away and have at them? I really can't remember.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Complete waste of money in my eyes for 260hp is it?

You can take that $40k and buy an SS Camaro with 426hp/420tq, or even spend $26k on a 300hp V6 Camaro, and use the other $14k to double the power...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Was the Pontiac a factory HSV, or did they take them away and have at them? I really can't remember.


HSV works with Holden but is an independent company. Holden build the base car and then HSV go from there.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Complete waste of money in my eyes for 260hp is it?
> 
> You can take that $40k and buy an SS Camaro with 426hp/420tq, or even spend $26k on a 300hp V6 Camaro, and use the other $14k to double the power...


The cost was not what I was answering, the question was does anyone have a HSV Cruze and I was suggesting ways to find out about them. Some people want one just to be a little different and the cost is not a concern to them. As for me I love the cheap insurance on the diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> And when (not if[1]) it blows up, you have to ship it back to Melbourne[2] to be repaired!
> 
> 1 - Walkinshaw is, shall we say, a bit hard on engines. The height of stupidity is to purchase a second-hand Walkinshawed *anything*. Even dumber than buying a used turbo-whatever back when turbos were new!
> 
> 2 - And that's Melbourne, *Victoria, AUSTRALIA,* not Melbourne in Florida!!


The HSV vehicles I have observed in Sydney mostly seem to be driven in a sensible manner and any good mechanic can tell you if it has been abused.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

it's certainly a lot of coin, but my interest in a review was primarily to see if the character ('streetability') had changed much and then to request details on the package- ex. part numbers for the shock/ coil components/ turbo size/ modification done to the shifter to pick and choose a few upgrades.

Also let's stop comparing cruzes and Camaros. No one who wants a practical small car (cruze) with higher power would want a muscle car to replace it, because muscle cars are not as practical or efficient. At some point, the cost to power ratio of mods will get insane, but it only needs to be justifiable to the owner, not anyone else. :uhh:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> it's certainly a lot of coin, but my interest in a review was primarily to see if the character ('streetability') had changed much and then to request details on the package- ex. part numbers for the shock/ coil components/ turbo size/ modification done to the shifter to pick and choose a few upgrades.
> 
> Also let's stop comparing cruzes and Camaros. No one who wants a practical small car (cruze) with higher power would want a muscle car to replace it, because muscle cars are not as practical or efficient. At some point, the cost to power ratio of mods will get insane, but it only needs to be justifiable to the owner, not anyone else. :uhh:


When the Chevy SS arrives you may have a second think about muscle cars not being practical. Think of it as a family friendly Camaro.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Aussie said:


> When the Chevy SS arrives you may have a second think about muscle cars not being practical. Think of it as a family friendly Camaro.


I think I heard that it'll be called the "Caprice SS" here, or something similar. We had the 4-door Monero here for a while as the Pontiac G8, and they are great, but GM shut Pontiac down, so it went with them until it comes back as a Chevrolet.

IMO, there's something to be said for actually being able to steer on full power, and not uncontrollably running into the guardrail if one of your drive wheels loses traction.

Mike


----------

